# Suggestions for SMs?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Right I'm ditching all my far a field ideas of an aerial based army and any other unique looking/sounding army and going for a simple SM army which just works well together and looks good. 

So I was wondering whether anyone could give me any suggestions as to what makes a good balanced SM force as from my experience I end up going to far one way or another and including some pretty useless units because of the way they look.

I was thinking of including a vindicator as I've always wanted one but never had one and I'm also thinking of using Tigurius as I'm considering the Silver Skulls chapter and they use some pretty powerful psykers because of this I was thinking of including a vanguard veteran squad to take advantage of his gift of prescience ability.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Telion with snipers and a ML


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Maybe aim for a battle company with 1st and 10th company support. I.e.:
HQ - chapter master / captain
2-6 tacticals
2 Assaults
2 Devvies
Scout squad w. snipers
Termies
Maybe some tanks/dreads...

Basically build a list, then an army.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Well here's one I've thrown together dunno if it's any good.


Chief Prognosticator Vashiro (Tigurius) – 230


Librarian - 100


Tactical squad x10
Multi melta, Meltagun, power fist
- 200
Rhino
- 35


Tactical squad x10
Multi melta, Meltagun, power fist
- 200
Rhino
- 35


Sternguard Veteran squad
Power fist, combi melta
- 155
Razorback
Twin linked Lascannon
-75


Vanguard Veteran squad
Power fist, storm shield, 4 power weapons
- 260


Vindicator 
Siege shield
- 125


Whirlwind
- 85


-1500


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks interesting. Maybe consider an alternative to the WW as it seems a bit out of place with the emphasis on mid/short range firepower the list has. Possibly drop the sterns' razor down to a rhino and then invest in a rifleman dread.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Two twin-linked autocannons on the dread? Reason I included the Whirlwind is in case of big infantry armies and with the possibility of Necrons being changed to 4+ armour save it could be quite effective against them now to.


----------



## Pony_law (Oct 26, 2011)

So I'd ditch the vangaurd vets (they are pretty useless actualy, just math-hammer them against a unit of assault termis and see what wins), Use the points to add more sterngard vets which i would put in a DP or rihno (you can upgrade one of the tacticals to a razor if you still want the fire power. I'd also use the point saving to ditch the ww and add another vindicator. If you want a chance to use that s10 template you need 2 because they will be a high priority target.


----------

